# Dell Inspiron 15rSE vs Samsung 550pS0IN



## Gtb93 (Aug 14, 2012)

I had a boom in budget (@Sam)
So, these are the two lappies I'm currently eyeing.

15r SE(Customised using the Dell Website IN)
Ram:4 gb
Storage:1TB
i5-3210M 3MB Cache
Win7Prem64Bit
15.6 HD WLED 1366x768Reso[Anti-glare]
AMD Radeon HD7730 2GB ddr3
Skullcandy/Maxx
*Backlit Keyboard [Included in price]
51640RS [Around]

Samsung NP550pS0IN
Ram:6 gb
Storage:1TB
i5-3210M 3MB Cache [Ghz was displayed lower than that of dell]
64bitWin7PREM
15.6 SuperBright HD+ LED [Anti-reflective][1600*900(???how???)]
Nvidia Geforce GT650 2GB
JBL Speakers 3.1 
52990RS [Around]

I liked the looks of dell, especially the fact that it said backlit keyboard was included in the price.. dell has nice finish.
Meanwhile, Samsung provides 650M, better than the counterpart, and 2gb more ram[being slightly costlier] The looks are amazing out here too, sleek design etc.
I'm totally confused between these two, help required =]]]
EDIT: I'd like to add, the confusion in my mind reading about slight heating issues in Sammy, and the throttling issues in the i5 variant.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

Samsung NP550pS0IN cuz it has better of the following
GPU
RAM
Display
Speaker--Aweosme

Now its ur choice!!
if Sammy then Post quires here


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 15, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Samsung NP550pS0IN cuz it has better of the following
> GPU
> RAM
> Display
> ...



Thanks.
Dell ->
Backlit, Nice Honeycomb design, no heating issues, decent GPU.
The only thing about sammy is the reported throttling issues, the heating issue, also, I read somewhere in the 550p thread, I think that, the 650M, although a powerful card isn't performing to it's full capability, and can be compared to the lesser-640M. Sammy's specs are amazing, better than dell even, it's only the above issues that are tilting me towards dell. I wouldn't want to spend 50k on something that's bound to give me issues here and there.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

Gtb93 said:


> Thanks.
> Dell ->
> Backlit, Nice Honeycomb design, no heating issues, *decent GPU.*
> The only thing about sammy is the reported throttling issues, the heating issue, also, I read somewhere in the 550p thread, I think that, the 650M, although a powerful card isn't performing to it's full capability, and can be compared to the lesser-640M. Sammy's specs are amazing, better than dell even, it's only the above issues that are tilting me towards dell. I wouldn't want to spend 50k on something that's bound to give me issues here and there.


its all drivers/PSU issue!! i7 can't perform better and underpower itself !!!!but if its driver issue it will be fixed soon.... its ur choice! do u like that plastic design ....it ain't better than premium aluminium finish !


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 15, 2012)

if i were in ur place i would have gone with the inspiron se, but with the full hd display. i'm not sure if the throttling is really a driver problem but if the stable drivers solve the issue then 550p is the one to go. it would be  really a foolish move to spend on something that has serious issues when u r aware of it beforehand. thanks to the people in the owners thread for being honest and letting us know the problems with the machine instead of covering up the things. if u can wait, better watch that thread for developments and pull the trigger after u r sure.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just found that mine gt650 m is underclocked !!!!!!!405Mhz it should be 735 MHz ....get dell....


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Just found that mine gt650 m is underclocked !!!!!!!405Mhz it should be 735 MHz ....get dell....


Following the thread buddy. People have reported 800Mhz while gaming.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Just found that mine gt650 m is underclocked !!!!!!!405Mhz it should be 735 MHz ....get dell....



Check using GPU_Z. it'll show stock speed and not real time speed which you are reporting.


----------



## avj (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Just found that mine gt650 m is underclocked !!!!!!!405Mhz it should be 735 MHz ....get dell....


dude it being 405 Mhz doesnt matter while gaming since it goes of to 900 Mhz while gaming...check gpu-z if u dont believe me......so gaming performance wont be affected.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

@Gtb93 ,SAM,avj ther problem is that gpu throttles !amazingly!! Check this
2012-08-15 23:12:11 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:12 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:13 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:14 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:15 ,              *270.0   ,                405.0*   ,               66.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:16 ,             * 270.0   ,                405.0  * ,               65.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:18 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               65.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:18 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               69.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:19 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:20 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:21 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
2012-08-15 23:12:23 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,


----------



## avj (Aug 16, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> @Gtb93 ,SAM,avj ther problem is that gpu throttles !amazingly!! Check this
> 2012-08-15 23:12:11 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
> 2012-08-15 23:12:12 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
> 2012-08-15 23:12:13 ,              835.3   ,                900.0   ,               70.0   ,          0   ,                        0   ,                   0   ,                           0   ,                         0   , 0.8870   ,
> ...


i dont know why mine doesnt throttle...even though max temps reach 91-92C(gpu max 90C).....i even tried playing mp3,bf3,gta 4


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 16, 2012)

check it by Throttle stop!!U will find it throttling..60% chances...

check it by Throttle stop!!U will find it throttling..60% chances...


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't seem to find the laptop anywhere (pune). I've only seen glimpses of it in the samsung website, and on FK(just one image:S)
+ I guess, a BIOS update and proper drivers released via Sammy, Nvidia, should fix some of the problems?


----------

